# ICD10 Cord Complications Antepartum



## kpechnik@obgynreno.com (Sep 24, 2015)

Hello
Any help appreciated:  In ICD10, cord complications are now only falling under the Complications of Labor and Delivery section with no additional digits available to signify a complication being treated in the antepartum period.  For example, a single umbilical artery or cord entanglement.  We often monitor these complications via ultrasound or NST's....but have no idea where to code in ICD10!  The only cord complication that has an antepartum equivalent is velamentous insertion.

Can anyone help!
Thanks so much!


----------



## joy.grassman (Oct 1, 2015)

I'm having the same issues coding serial testing for cord complications such as nuchal cord, nuchal translucency.... also non-reactive/non-reasurring NST are all lacking coding specificity in the ICD 10 code set.


----------



## ciarahertzog (Oct 5, 2015)

This is just an idea, so I don't know if it is correct or not.  Perhaps we could use a placental code because the cord is part of the placenta.  I asked one of my physicians, and she said if there truly wasn't an antenatal cord complication code then a placenta code would be her first idea for a fall back.  This area [O43 Placental Disorders] seems to be where they would have put a cord complication code because that is where the code for "velamentous insertion of umbilical cord" is located.  

I have run into a reverse of this problem with antenatal codes not being represented with a code for delivery.  I have a patient who underwent an emergency c-section due to oligohydramnios (ICD-9 658.03) which I would code as the reason for her delivery (ICD-9 658.01) but I have not yet found a code that corresponds to 658.01.


----------

